# wanna help with our first stylized clip?



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

This is my boy who has lived his 5 years in a retriever cut. I'd like to give a more stylized clip, though! I'm a newbie and was wondering if you all would be willing to give me some advice. Here he is so you can envision what I'm working with: 












I'd like to do some sort of clip (I don't know proper names) where his legs stay fuller and his body is shorter so that he might appear a little leaner. Would anyone be willing to help me decide where to draw the line between short body/long legs and to suggest what length blade/combs I should use to do it? Should I do bracelets or just the entire leg fuller?

I also am curious about how to blend. More specifically, do you clip to the point of there being a distinct line between the longer and shorter lengths and then just shear away the longer section, gradually, to blend with the short? Does that make sense? 

Oh yeah- shears! I haven't bought any yet. I'd like one straight and one curved and I'd be willing to spend about $100 total. I have large hands for a woman and fat thumbs. With that in mind, any suggestions? The hundreds of choices out there boggle my mind!

As for ears and topknot, I want them to grow, grow, grow right now so I'd love suggestions about where to make his mane or topknot end. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm on my iPad and don't know how to attach photos (and photobucket is acting wonky) so here is a link to a photo of what I'm thinking I will attempt. 

http://www.ilovedogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/655px-Standard_poodle_apricot.jpg


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I should not be giving any advice as I am new to grooming too... but I love fluffyspoo's Vegas. Have you seen many photos of him? He is so manly looking you can really tell that he is a male poodle and I love that. I would go for a look like that with the dude. Vegas's ears are short, his nose is shaved and his tk is not huge, but he does have some. I love him. 

I keep a file on poodle looks that I love. Here is one of him. I think he looks awesome .


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooh cool. That is very nice, masculine look. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

As he slims down, then maybe go for a more fufu look. But I love that look. If I had gotten the male dog, that was what I had planned for him.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Would this look ridiculous on my chubbers?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> As he slims down, then maybe go for a more fufu look. But I love that look. If I had gotten the male dog, that was what I had planned for him.


Are the legs on him what are referred to as bell bottoms?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know. lol I should not be the one giving any advice. I just think that a manly dog like The Dude would look great in that manly cut and you could get him in that pretty fast. The great thing about poodle is that we have years and years to play and try differant looks. If we don't like it, don't worry it won't be around long.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I should not be giving any advice as I am new to grooming too... but I love fluffyspoo's Vegas. Have you seen many photos of him? He is so manly looking you can really tell that he is a male poodle and I love that. I would go for a look like that with the dude. Vegas's ears are short, his nose is shaved and his tk is not huge, but he does have some. I love him.
> 
> I keep a file on poodle looks that I love. Here is one of him. I think he looks awesome .


Looks like german trim? Im not sure exactly-glasses missing- but thats a lot of brushing on the legs to maintain.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Would this look ridiculous on my chubbers?


One of my favorite trims, but again a lot of maintance brushing. Its a very slimming trim too.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Did you check out all the photos here on this site? All kind of trims.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> Did you check out all the photos here on this site? All kind of trims.


Oh yeah- I've poked around a bunch, but I'm hoping for advice on what is gonna flatter fat boy and then advice how to actually do it!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

kukukachoo, i just love your no nonsense I'm gonna do it attitude. so much fun following your posts about Dude. keep them coming.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Google fault styling for poodles. It's a way to set patterns in such a way that flatters a non-perfect body. The illusion of thiness. Town and country is slimming as is a neck and waist band with full jacket and pants. The key to the illusion is crisp pattern lines..no blending and the waist band not to wide.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

VancouverBC said:


> kukukachoo, i just love your no nonsense I'm gonna do it attitude. so much fun following your posts about Dude. keep them coming.


Lol- thanks. I might as well go for it. If it looks awful we can always go back to retriever and try again! I realize that it takes lots of skill and practice to get these clips perfect, and that my poodle isn't going to result in an accurate representation of any clip at his current weight but I'm totally OK with imperfect. I'm just having fun with it! I see it as an artform and I'm pretty artsy and skilled with my hands due to my profession so this is just an exciting new way to use my skillz 

I'm having fun reading all about you guys here too!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

At least u r trying. I don't even dare to attempt any cuts on my babies. I got clippers and attachments when I got my first toy but too scared that he will look horrible so I never even tried. I only semi try to keep their feet and butt area cleaned. They go to their groomers every 8 weeks.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's Sugarfoot in the most extreme version of his Town and Country / Royal Dutch type cut.










To get this look, when he was pretty furry, I took a 15 blade and ran it from his tail, down his spine, right up his neck as high as I wanted to go. Then I carved downward with that blade from the bald area, down the sides. Now the legs looked very puffy. I scissored the edges a little to get them smooth, but that's it. 

--Q


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> Google fault styling for poodles. It's a way to set patterns in such a way that flatters a non-perfect body. The illusion of thiness. Town and country is slimming as is a neck and waist band with full jacket and pants. The key to the illusion is crisp pattern lines..no blending and the waist band not to wide.


I tried to google that but didn't get any good returns. Town and Country does look perfect...not sure how well I can pull that off but well see. I'll do that or the Lamb, I think! 

I'll probably wait a couple more weeks to do it but thought I go ahead and start developing my plan.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Here's Sugarfoot in the most extreme version of his Town and Country / Royal Dutch type cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like that. That picture is very helpful since I can see his back. Oooooh, I can't wait! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I did a model x dutch clip on Lula a few weeks ago which might work for you I can give you the instructions on that if you like, it's a pretty easy clip to do.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

IMO, a town and country is going to make Dude look long in the body and fat...it tends to add bulk to the hips and shoulders, and while you would think that would make his middle look smaller, somehow it doesn't. Plus a neckband makes the neck look very short unless the dog has a long neck like Sugarfoot's, and that is definitely not elegant like a poodle is supposed to be. However that is just my opinion, a lot of people love the T and C and there certainly isn't anything wrong with that! Yesterday I did a spoo that looked a lot like Dude, very handsome but needed to shed a few pounds. I did a modified lamb/modern trim on him, I wish I had taken a picture of it. He needed more growth on his legs, if he had he would have looked much slimmer. Basically, I did a #5 blade all over his body, leaving his legs from the top of the hip down in the back and from just where the shoulder muscles curves inward down in the front. I also left him a crest from his withers forward on his neck, but that is optional. I prefer it that way since it is easier to blend the topknot in. I took a #2 guard comb over his hips to blend the line, then used my scissors and chunkers to finish blending. I also used a #2 on his rear to give him more angulation and to appear more square than he was. Same with the front legs, a #2 to start the blending and then scissoring. It is a simple, elegant haircut that flatters almost all poodles, and I think you could do it even as a beginner since it isn't a difficult trim. Good luck!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

appreciate all the great input so far! clunkers is a new term to me! gonna have to google....


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not think the Town and Country would be flattering either, but I did not want to say as I am new to grooming.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> appreciate all the great input so far! clunkers is a new term to me! gonna have to google....


 Oops I meant *chunkers*. Stupid iPad "corrected" it for me lol. Basically the are gigantic thinning shears, with fewer teeth. I think mine have 30 teeth, or perhaps 26. I can't remember. They make blending soooooo much easier!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> IMO, a town and country is going to make Dude look long in the body and fat...it tends to add bulk to the hips and shoulders, and while you would think that would make his middle look smaller, somehow it doesn't. Plus a neckband makes the neck look very short unless the dog has a long neck like Sugarfoot's, and that is definitely not elegant like a poodle is supposed to be. However that is just my opinion, a lot of people love the T and C and there certainly isn't anything wrong with that! Yesterday I did a spoo that looked a lot like Dude, very handsome but needed to shed a few pounds. I did a modified lamb/modern trim on him, I wish I had taken a picture of it. He needed more growth on his legs, if he had he would have looked much slimmer. Basically, I did a #5 blade all over his body, leaving his legs from the top of the hip down in the back and from just where the shoulder muscles curves inward down in the front. I also left him a crest from his withers forward on his neck, but that is optional. I prefer it that way since it is easier to blend the topknot in. I took a #2 guard comb over his hips to blend the line, then used my scissors and clunkers to finish blending. I also used a #2 on his rear to give him more angulation and to appear more square than he was. Same with the front legs, a #2 to start the blending and then scissoring. It is a simple, elegant haircut that flatters almost all poodles, and I think you could do it even as a beginner since it isn't a difficult trim. Good luck!


and dude definitely does not have a long neck. any clip good for accentuating waddle? he's got lots of waddle but yeah, no long neck. haha. thanks again. i think i have all the blades and combs you mentioned.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Oops I meant *chunkers*. Stupid iPad "corrected" it for me lol. Basically the are gigantic thinning shears, with fewer teeth. I think mine have 30 teeth, or perhaps 26. I can't remember. They make blending soooooo much easier!


lol- i would have had a hard time googling poodle clunkers then!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> and dude definitely does not have a long neck. any clip good for accentuating waddle? he's got lots of waddle but yeah, no long neck. haha. thanks again. i think i have all the blades and combs you mentioned.


 A lot of spoos don't, it's quite common for them to have short necks. The best thing you can do to play down his "waddle" (love that, sounds so cute! He will probably lose some of that after he gets down to a good weight.) and give his neck a longer appearance is to leave a crest. Like I described before, leave coat from the withers forward up to his tk, but take the sides of his neck shorter, more the length of his body. KWIM? It's almost like giving him a mohawk but it doesnt look mohawky at all.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are some photos showing what I was talking about. Especially the silver spoo, who was in a much less stylized version of Trev's clip. More like what I was describing to you. 5 blade on the body with longer legs. I think I used a 0 guard comb on them, then blended into the 5. Sorry you can't see the crest, he hated holding his head up and I was alone. I posted Trev's pic so you could see the crest. Hope that helps in your decision!


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I love grooming advice threads 
This is what I would do personally, I'm not saying its "right". 

I prefer a blended neck so if you want a bubble you can put the line where you like. I have red as shaved short, if your weather is nice, as far as right to the skin, I think a ten blade with the grain(I use an adjustable blade). Blue is blended.

With this you can shave the lines in and then blend the ledge left behind. I would blend the neck smooth. Since his hair is short on his legs still I would blend the upper portions shorter but when you shave the lines in you can see how it looks untouched.

Right across the rump I wouldn't shave past the line. Because he is very rounded I would keep the very top short and blend it longer towards the tail.
The tail band should be about 1in and on top make a curve or triangle on the back.

The front of the back leg should be left longer right at the tuck up though he looks like he has a lower tuck up, you may be able to take this area short.

You can do a little blending with the clippers if he is still, you just swipe the clippers from the shorter area to the longer area. Here is a video below that shows some clipper blending and the triangle at the top of the tail I was talking about. I also use the clippers to blend the neck, I hold their head up at the right angle and then take the clippers straight down to the withers. Blending with the clippers can save a lot of time scissoring.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

catsaqqara, that's awesome! i need to read and re-read a few times to digest all of that, but thank you for taking the time to post! i am so excited to try some of these tricks you guys are sharing with me.

and just think, you guys will all get a real, good laugh when i get around to posting after photos i'm sure!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> nevermind


:aetsch: No fair. You can't do that. You gotta tell us now.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I did not think the Town and Country would be flattering either, but I did not want to say as I am new to grooming.


It probably isnt but I was thinking more for ease of maintance and upkeep. Dude is a really large spoo with a dense wooly coat and I was thinking of ease of care more than the perfect trim. Also I see he often wears a bandana or collar in the pics so I thought a neckband would eliminate the need for extra brushing. I do only pets and taylor trims for clients based on lifestlye and owner capabilities. Personally I think a German trim would be lovely on dude but I am not sure its something that would be do-able for you. I should have been more specific, sorry.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> :aetsch: No fair. You can't do that. You gotta tell us now.


I was going to vote for Town & Country. I do it on a very thick (not overweight) spoo and she looks good. I also do it on and extremely thin and leggy spoo and she looks fabulous too. 

I say don't plan the haircut around his weight - it won't be staying along for much longer with your dedication to his health. Rather *choose something that you like and something you can do yourself with confidence. *The Town & Country is not hard to do.

But there are valid points on why it may not be the most attractive for him so I erased my post.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> I was going to vote for Town & Country. I do it on a very thick (not overweight) spoo and she looks good. I also do it on and extremely thin and leggy spoo and she looks fabulous too.
> 
> I say don't plan the haircut around his weight - it won't be staying along for much longer with your dedication to his health. Rather *choose something that you like and something you can do yourself with confidence. *The Town & Country is not hard to do.
> 
> But there are valid points on why it may not be the most attractive for him so I erased my post.


ok, that makes complete sense. thanks for coming back to share.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

*Sorry you asked?*

You know you got a great dog when the groomers are fighting over his trim LOL.:aetsch:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

oh no- im not sorry at all! im learning a lot and i appreciate all perspectives and the time it takes for each to give them. i also appreciate that they are willing to humor me when they are all probably thinking, "this lady is gonna butcher his hair!" LOL!

OH! and i do still need advice about shears.

anyone care to suggest a specific pair of straight and curved that would keep me around $100 total? (again, for large female hands with fat thumbs  lol. )

thanks!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Check out the heritage cutlery brand for shears. They are about 50 bucks a pair give it take and they are good enough quality for someone who is not a groomer. When you scissor you only should be putting the very very tip of your thumb in the thumb whole and you fourth finger should not be going too far in either so having big fingers shouldn't limit you too much. I have very long skinny fingers so I honestly can't tell you exactly how the heritage brand works for larger hands. Another brand that carries inexpensive shears is the Aussie brand. But beware, most good quality shears cost over 100 a piece so make sure to read reviews before purchasing if you decide to go with a brand other then the ones I suggested. When I first graduated from my grooming academy I was started out on the heritage brand, and even though I have moved on to much higher quality straights through the 11 years I have worked as a groomer. I still use my heritage curves on a daily basis and they still are holding up strong. 

I do a lot of standards in a # 3 #5 or #7 on the body and scissor the legs. If you need to use a guard comb on the legs then I would definitely go for the shorter #7 on the body. And then maybe use a #C #E attachment comb on the legs


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

fantastic poodle said:


> You know you got a great dog when the groomers are fighting over his trim LOL.:aetsch:


 Lol, wouldn't consider it fighting! Just giving her lots of options.  And maybe confusing her a bit too! Lol...

Do whatever you think you want kukachoo....hair grows! If you don't like it, wait a month and try something else. My one bit of advice for whatever you choose is to not take his legs down short....as long as you keep them longer, he will always look thinner than he is. And like someone else mentioned, he isn't going to be fat for long! He is already looking better.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Grooming Styles*

I would recommend a grooming book such as The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book by Kalstone. It has instructions and is easy to understand. You can try out the different styles. 
Like anything, it takes practice.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

BigRedDog said:


> I would recommend a grooming book such as The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book by Kalstone. It has instructions and is easy to understand. You can try out the different styles.
> Like anything, it takes practice.


I've got that and read it cover to cover within a few days of receiving! It is a good one!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

just placed an order for shears! i think next weekend i'll try out a new style!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I got to groom that poodle again today that I mentioned before in this thread, and I got a picture! It's not the best, he didn't want to stack at all and it was taken with my iPad, but you can see the kind of clip I was talking about.  I used a #5 on his body, a 1/2" guide comb on his rear and to blend at the hips, a 3/8" guide comb on the back of his hind leg down to the bend, and then left him a crest on his neck. I didn't touch his legs or crest other than to blend, we are growing them in. I really like this as a pet trim. It's easy, doesn't take me long to do, and clients think I'm the bomb when they see their dog! Lol...

If you want, I can draw my pattern/blending lines for you. Just let me know of you would like that.  I wish I had gotten photos from the front and back, so that you could see there are no lines at all. Just straight parallel lines from hip to floor and shoulder to floor. 

Hope this helps! 

ETA: I realize this isn't a perfect trim, I'm not looking for critiques really. I'm just trying to help kukachoo as she is trying different clips on her Dude. 

)









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

And here is a Town and Country I do....not my favorite trim, but oh well! Her legs are growing in, her previous groomer wacked them off and left her a giant poofy butt and shoulders. Gah!! Who does that?! I'm going to experiment and see if I can draw in her legs to show what I would prefer them to look like.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww, thank you so much for remembering this thread and coming back to help me some more! Dude has something going on with the skin on his tail and back right now. I'm freaking out thinking SA and I have an appointment with the vet on Friday. I really hope it is some other cause that we can clear up easily, but I've been doing a ton of reading and I've pretty much got myself convinced he has sebaceous adenitis. :afraid:

I used a 4 on his trunk and just scissored his legs and butt to blend, but I will definitely be trying out your method at some point!

Thanks again!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Aww, thank you so much for remembering this thread and coming back to help me some more! Dude has something going on with the skin on his tail and back right now. I'm freaking out thinking SA and I have an appointment with the vet on Friday. I really hope it is some other cause that we can clear up easily, but I've been doing a ton of reading and I've pretty much got myself convinced he has sebaceous adenitis. :afraid:
> 
> I used a 4 on his trunk and just scissored his legs and butt to blend, but I will definitely be trying out your method at some point!
> 
> Thanks again!


 Poodles can get a lot of other skin issues besides SA...I wouldn't freak out just yet! It may just be allergies, yeast, or a bit of staph.  Anyways, you are welcome! A 4 may be good for Dude btw....this particular poodle has thick thick THICK (its difficult to scissor its so thick) coat and so I can take him shorter without showing skin. I don't know how Dude's coat is, but just thought I would mention that fact! 

Good luck at the vet. 

ETA: I just realized your username is kukukachoo, sorry I had it wrong!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> View attachment 28574
> 
> 
> And here is a Town and Country I do....not my favorite trim, but oh well! Her legs are growing in, her previous groomer wacked them off and left her a giant poofy butt and shoulders. Gah!! Who does that?! I'm going to experiment and see if I can draw in her legs to show what I would prefer them to look like.


Just saw this thread and I'm hope it's forgivable if I elbow in here....
A professional groomer, someone with a great reputation and 20+ years experience, approached me about putting Chagall into the Dutch Clip. She would do it gratis, only asking for the right to take and use photos of him in it. She is convinced he would look exceptional, given his build. While the trim sort of freaks me out, I'm getting to be much more game about changing his hairstyle. I usually groom Chagall myself, and I don't know what exactly it would entail to grow him out for her to do the trim, and how it would be to manage transitioning him back to the safe-and-comfortable-for-me Lamb. Do you, or anyone else who might care to comment, have any thoughts on what the Dutch Clip might look like on an over-sized, lithe mini? And the "hassle" factor of transitioning him into and out of it?


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

mom24doggies:

Thank you SO much for the specifics. That is what I want to attempt (and I use that word loosely here) to try on my Lou. I can't speak for Kukukachoo, obviously, but I would greatly love it if you did the drawings. :beauty:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Just saw this thread and I'm hope it's forgivable if I elbow in here....
> A professional groomer, someone with a great reputation and 20+ years experience, approached me about putting Chagall into the Dutch Clip. She would do it gratis, only asking for the right to take and use photos of him in it. She is convinced he would look exceptional, given his build. While the trim sort of freaks me out, I'm getting to be much more game about changing his hairstyle. I usually groom Chagall myself, and I don't know what exactly it would entail to grow him out for her to do the trim, and how it would be to manage transitioning him back to the safe-and-comfortable-for-me Lamb. Do you, or anyone else who might care to comment, have any thoughts on what the Dutch Clip might look like on an over-sized, lithe mini? And the "hassle" factor of transitioning him into and out of it?


 I like a Dutch better then a t&c. It's basically the same, but with a smaller waist band. My issue is, any time you give them a band around their body it makes them look longer and squatty. Now, Chagall has lovely long legs and if she did a true Dutch with a fairly small band, he could probably pull it off. Then there is the issue of a neck band. It tends to make their necks look short and not very elegant. As you can tell, I'm not a huge fan of patterned clips on poodles. However, there is a way to execute them that isn't quite as offensive to my personal eye.  

As far as ease of transition....it's not difficult. It would probably take a couple months to get him into a Dutch, maybe a bit more. Then once you are ready for the lamb again you just zip off the extra coat on his body and voila! Your lamb is back.

ETA: ArcadiaX I will get that done for you as soon as I get home this evening.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

* mom24doggies*: And a HUGE thanks from me, too! Thank you for so generously sharing your considerable grooming know-how and opinion. You've told me EXACTLY what I need to know. I'm going to decline the offer of the groomer doing the Dutch Clip, at least for now. Much appreciate your time and input!:flowers:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha--I would have told you to go for it! But then I do like the patterned clips and can't wait to try more of them. You saw the picture of Sugarfoot in the extreme town and country he was in, body taken down with a 15 blade. That was some 3 months ago, and within a month of that I had him back in a lamb, preparing for winter with more hair. 

I definitely plan to try the Dutch some time. And any other cut that strikes my fancy! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

You are welcome Chagall's Mom. Anytime.  

To each their own Quossum!! I've stated as clearly as I can that my dislike of patterns is just that, MY dislike.   Lots of people do like them and I'm certainly ok with that. Some of it depends on the dog too....Sugarfoot has a very slim short body and a long long neck. That helps in balancing a pattern out. Either way it's Mom's decision, I think Chagall is handsome whatever trim he is in!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Haha--I would have told you to go for it! But then I do like the patterned clips and can't wait to try more of them. You saw the picture of Sugarfoot in the extreme town and country he was in, body taken down with a 15 blade. That was some 3 months ago, and within a month of that I had him back in a lamb, preparing for winter with more hair.
> 
> I definitely plan to try the Dutch some time. And any other cut that strikes my fancy! :biggrin:
> 
> --Q


Don't give up me, *Q*, I am fickle as can be and a renown mind-changer!:confused3: I DID like how Sugarfoot looked in that T&C. I thought his coloring made him look extra cool. All I can commit to at this point is mulling it over some more. The groomer thinks the Dutch will bring out Chagall's assets and that kind of reverberates in my head. It will also draw more attention to him and, well, I would enjoy that too. You just don't see too many silver mpoos in a Dutch Clip out here int he country!:happy: I haven't ruled it out, I am just indulging my "cold feet syndrome" at the moment. The groomer who's itching to get her hands on Chagall doesn't own a poodle herself but has groomed a fair number and used to do the Dutch years ago for two clients. I am soaking up all poodle peeps input here and I'm _very_ glad to have yours. Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> You are welcome Chagall's Mom. Anytime.  ... I think Chagall is handsome whatever trim he is in!


I _love it _when you talk like that!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

ArcadiaX said:


> mom24doggies:
> 
> Thank you SO much for the specifics. That is what I want to attempt (and I use that word loosely here) to try on my Lou. I can't speak for Kukukachoo, obviously, but I would greatly love it if you did the drawings. :beauty:


oh yes yes yes, i forgot to reply in regard to the drawings. if you are still willing, the i'd looooooooove that!

thanks in advance!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I _love it _when you talk like that!


 Lol! I wouldn't say it if it wasn't true.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> You are welcome Chagall's Mom. Anytime.
> 
> To each their own Quossum!! I've stated as clearly as I can that my dislike of patterns is just that, MY dislike.   Lots of people do like them and I'm certainly ok with that. Some of it depends on the dog too....Sugarfoot has a very slim short body and a long long neck. That helps in balancing a pattern out. Either way it's Mom's decision, I think Chagall is handsome whatever trim he is in!


Oh yeah, definitely! Wasn't arguing, just giving the wild n crazy perspective! lol Certainly it's Chagall's Mom's decision all the way. 

I totally agree that some "body types" look better in some clips than others, just as some human clothing fashion choices are better on some body shapes than others (no horizontal stripes for me, f'instance!). You give a great groomer's point of view on these things in regards to dog clip styles, and your experience is very much appreciated and respected.

Chagall and Sugarfoot are both those fortunate type fellows who look good in anything, so we have some flexibility. :angel2:

--Q


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions sawwy. I'm in the same boat.... :-( But wanted to thank you. You actually inspired me to created a thread for my girl: Lou's first "hair style"/clip too! ... I'm way more picky/difficult than you (haha) but I'm hoping we can all get some cool ideas....LOL 

but anyways... *I can't wait to see what you decide on... please make sure to post tons of pictures!! :-D* 
I just L-O-V-E pictures! Cant get enough of 'em


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the dutch over t&c as I find that t&c on a dog that is long or heavier it make them look like a sway backed sausage. But that being said they are poodles and they grow a lota hair and you can always switch later just have fun.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry it took me a bit to get a photo up...the holidays are a crazy time for me.  

So here are the lines I follow, more or less. I'm a horrible Paint user so bear with me! 

Solid red=where I stopped with my #5
Dotted red=where I blended to with my #1
Green=where I used my #1 on the rear
Blue=where I use a #2 in reverse to accentuate the angles.

As a side note, I don't just "stop" with my blade at the solid lines, I blend it off a bit. If you just "stop" and make a definite line, it is more difficult to blend in later. Also, I followed the line of his back leg down a bit, just to show how heavy he is...his leg stops much further up! 

I wish I could have gotten a better photo...he just refused to stand any other way! Every time I moved him he started pancaking onto the table. I don't know why, he was fine when I was grooming him. Go figure!! 

Hope that helps y'all.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Anntig said:


> I did a model x dutch clip on Lula a few weeks ago which might work for you I can give you the instructions on that if you like, it's a pretty easy clip to do.


I'd love to see those instructions!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

*mom24doggies* "Sorry it took me a bit to get a photo up...the holidays are a crazy time for me. " 


Thank you! I can clearly understand what you are doing when clipping and will be trying this out. If it is even remotely successful, I'll post a picture; but you can't laugh (too much!) :act-up:


----------

